# Edition38



## samsam (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone on here going to the Edition38 show next weekend in Northamton. My 6th year running camping.

There facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/edition38


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm thinking about popping up on the Sunday to have a nose around

I keep saying every year that I will go as I haven't been yet.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am working as ever [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going on the Sunday. My first time, feeling pretty excited...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm tempted to go on the Sunday :/

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Mr & Mrs Lamps are thinking of going on sunday to Chantelle 

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww cool, I now know 4 people who are going so looks like a good Sunday coming up 8) 

EDIT: that's if I get my TT back before then, I won't be driving my courtesy car there lol :lol:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going, i wouldn't camp there again, tried it once and nearly got into a fight and run over at about 2am by some idiot doing burnouts in the campsite :roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> I'm going, i wouldn't camp there again, tried it once and nearly got into a fight and run over at about 2am by some idiot doing burnouts in the campsite :roll:


No way? Lol I heard its like a rave all night  :lol:


----------



## watty watt (Feb 24, 2011)

im going up, dont mind either day, and up for cruising up with anyone if they wanted. im going from bristol.


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

there's a few going from the Essex region, Paul if you want to go up the A1 like you were saying, are you gonna come round the m25 to South Mims and catch it from there?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Raj i normally pick up the A1 by going up the A10 and cutting across to Baldock from Buntingford to pick up the road from there but i'm flexible if there is somewhere you want to meet up.

cheers Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I'm looking at making the Sunday too- I only live five minutes from Overstone park and am toying with the idea of doing some bacon sarnies and tea/coffee for breakfast on the Sunday morning if any forum members want to meet at mine?
I only live in a small Close with 7 houses in it- but I've checked with the neighbours and they are cool with it, and it would be good to fill the Close with a few TT's.
Basically I'd be looking to do this between 9-10a.m to give any interested parties a chance to arrive.
PG tips and Nescafe is what's on offer (there's no darjeeling or Earl Grey) and for the vegetarians/vegans amongst you there is bread and butter ... also, I'm only going to cater for forum members and their partners- so don't roll up with 15 mates in a Corsa expecting to get a free feed- I just thought it might be a good way of any forum members who are thinking of doing the Sunday to meet up, have a small bite to eat and then drive the last 5 minutes en mass? ...
... if anyone is interested give me a shout because obviously I need to have some numbers to work with! ...

Steve


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea Steve, i was hoping to be there for 9 though, but i guess 10am en mass after breakfast sounds better ;o)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... well between 9 and 10am was just to give those travelling from further afield a chance to not get out of bed at the crack of dawn on a Sunday morning ... 
... I'm open to negotioation ...
... my little boy is only 6 months old [smiley=baby.gif] , so I'm available anytime from about 3am?!? ...
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yessss definatly up for a bacon sarnie, awesome idea 

Raj we need a driving plan...if I plan it we'll end up in Scotland lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... have you got your TT back Chantelle? ...
... Hire cars don't qualify for a bacon sandwich I'm afraid! ...
:lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha yes Steve I have my boy back...so can you add me to the bacon list pretty please 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... well between 9 and 10am was just to give those travelling from further afield a chance to not get out of bed at the crack of dawn on a Sunday morning ...
> ... I'm open to negotioation ...
> ... my little boy is only 6 months old [smiley=baby.gif] , so I'm available anytime from about 3am?!? ...
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I love my cars but not that much, 3am is a bit early even for me! 
If you give me your postcode i'll plan a route tonight and see how many are coming. Paul are you ok with this?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Will text u it now 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

I will be going up on Sunday meeting some people in Stevenage to head up


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

What time ss?


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow thanks for the offer blue bandit, I'm coming up too (2hrs drive for me) and a this is spot on! If you can let us know your postcode in a pm that would be awesome


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

watty watt said:


> im going up, dont mind either day, and up for cruising up with anyone if they wanted. im going from bristol.


I'm in Cheltenham and will be heading via Oxford. Want to meet up?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Blue, so it looks like 5 so far,
Me 
Tt chan
Rocket
Mr and mrs lamps
So 5 cars if mr & mrs are bringing 2


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Aiming to be at yours around 9


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Could do with a bacon sarnie now after washing the car lol

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Could do with a bacon sarnie now after washing the car lol
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just washed mine and polished the bonnet and bumper, cant be arsed to do the rest!

time for a coffee


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Time to do mine now


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Could do with a bacon sarnie now after washing the car lol
> ...


Didn't even polish mine  still looks shiny though lol


----------



## watty watt (Feb 24, 2011)

Rocketr said:


> watty watt said:
> 
> 
> > im going up, dont mind either day, and up for cruising up with anyone if they wanted. im going from bristol.
> ...


yeah can do mate, wat time are you looking at leaving and wheres bouts in cheltenham should i meet you?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Phew! Hectic day (excuse my absence) ... 
... I shall expect you at 9am then, I have even had time to give 'the Bandit' a quick once over with a dirty rag seeing as I am going to be in such esteemed company ...
... sadly I could now do with the same ...
 
See you all in the morning ...
Have a safe journey.
Steve


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I originally planned to go tomorrow but ended up going today as I was at TTS this morning and Edition was just under 40 miles away so it saved an extra trip

Think I spotted samsam driving towards the camping area. Car looked good!

Have a good one tomorrow all. Was a really good day today! Some amazing cars  One I will definitely be going to next year I think


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> I originally planned to go tomorrow but ended up going today as I was at TTS this morning and Edition was just under 40 miles away so it saved an extra trip
> 
> Think I spotted samsam driving towards the camping area. Car looked good!
> 
> Have a good one tomorrow all. Was a really good day today! Some amazing cars  One I will definitely be going to next year I think


Thanks for the report back!
Glad that it sounds like it might be a decent day out- what's the entrance like? I drove past on Friday and it does look a little bit like an offroad track!
Should be worth it though. Buy anything nice at the TT shop??


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > I originally planned to go tomorrow but ended up going today as I was at TTS this morning and Edition was just under 40 miles away so it saved an extra trip
> ...


Yes! Its definitely a little bit like that :lol: Im sure its done to test some of the uber low types heading in
Don't let it put you off though. You will be fine. I just crept along getting in. I was there for a good few hours. 
Some of the cars have had some serious work gone into them and the finished results on some are just superb.

Just had some H&R springs fitted. Sitting quite nicely now :mrgreen:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Just had some H&R springs fitted. Sitting quite nicely now :mrgreen:


... got any pics??? ...


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

possibly one more for tomorrow Steve looks like were going to fill up your street


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Just had some H&R springs fitted. Sitting quite nicely now :mrgreen:
> ...


Not as yet (shameful I know) was gonna get some when I got home but was pretty dark.

Spacers are definitely on the list next as there looking a bit lost in the arch but other than that I like! 

Some mega low Mk2 TTs at Edition worth checking out tomorrow. After looking at everything there I felt like I had 4x4 stance when I left :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

olds_cool said:


> possibly one more for tomorrow Steve looks like were going to fill up your street


... at this rate there will be more TT's than there are houses in the Close! ...


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Ruffmeister said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > Ruffmeister said:
> ...


How do you find the ride on springs only im tempted to get the apex springs and spacers as said Last Sunday @ the east anglia meet 

Ryan


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> How do you find the ride on springs only im tempted to get the apex springs and spacers as said Last Sunday @ the east anglia meet
> 
> Ryan


Hi Ryan

I couldn't resist getting them on as my TT was needing to lose some wheel gap

To be honest I quite like the ride from them. I had H&Rs on my old 225 with similar mileage and I thought they rode quite well then. 
A lot of people talk about bouncing/pogo'ing with springs. I would say this is evident to a point especially when battering it down a rough road but a lot of the time I find the ride fairly compliant. I have had springs before on some cars and found it way too choppy but on my old 225 and this one I have found them fairly good. You tend to hear mixed opinions on them
Ultimately coilovers are your best option for all round handling and adjustments etc but I didn't particularly want to take that route just yet as I wasn't planning on dropping the V6 to a crazy low and the H&R springs drop it just right without going silly with the sump. Both handling, drive and looks are improved so I am fairly happy with them 

A few people run Apex on here and rate them fairly I think so could be worth a shot, especially if your able to fit them yourself :wink: Those with spacers will really set your TT off


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Ruffmeister said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > How do you find the ride on springs only im tempted to get the apex springs and spacers as said Last Sunday @ the east anglia meet
> ...


That's some great feedback thanks, I know coilovers will be best ! However I just want a slightly better stance and to stiffen the ride a bit so I think springs will be my next mod  then spacers ! I will more than likely fit these myself then get 4 wheel alignment once they have settled  Did u require adjustable tie bars on yours

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> That's some great feedback thanks, I know coilovers will be best ! However I just want a slightly better stance and to stiffen the ride a bit so I think springs will be my next mod  then spacers ! I will more than likely fit these myself then get 4 wheel alignment once they have settled  Did u require adjustable tie bars on yours
> 
> Thanks Ryan


No tie bars at all. I think generally, springs for the TT tend to keep you within a certain tolerance where you can kinda get away without them (not usually a big drop with H&R or Eibach) but then camber can be a little bit of a gamble from car to car going by what I read.
I think there's several on Apex here without them and haven't reported excessive wear. May just be worth having a quick search around.

Sorry OP, I have taken this original post off topic a bit


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Ruffmeister said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > That's some great feedback thanks, I know coilovers will be best ! However I just want a slightly better stance and to stiffen the ride a bit so I think springs will be my next mod  then spacers ! I will more than likely fit these myself then get 4 wheel alignment once they have settled  Did u require adjustable tie bars on yours
> ...


That's fine  no worries Ruff thank you for your advise Defo gonna get some  cheers Ryan


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got back and had a great day with my fellow ttoc members but a big thanks go to blue bandit for the bacon and sausage sarnie and teas! Love the blue TT too, colour coded interior really impressed me.

Oh and not forgetting meeting holly on the forge stand. She was looking damn fine (cars not bad too!)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... a great show made better with great company- it was a pleasure meeting you all guys! ... thanks for the kind words Rich (even if you have now got me on the lookout for some QS recaros- although I will comfort myself knowing that you have all that claying to do between now and your trip to the Ring!) ...
... Hope you all had safe journeys home and thanks again ...


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice to meet you Steve and Deb's and i had a very enjoyable day looking at some nice metal in very pleasant company  . Hope to see you all again real soon.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks again Steve for the breakfast (and use of toilet) i know i wasn't the only one that needed it!!
Good show but i did get reminded about the club stands which i don't think we checked out!! Oh well maybe next year!
As always great to see the usual suspects and look forward to seeing you all again at Players


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Steve thanks for the breakfast much better than any cafe !! Good to meet up with you all again today catch up soon work permitting - i really need to think about giving this work lark up !!!

Gareth


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it does get in the way a bit doesn't it? ...
... but a least you made the most of the weekend! ...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

What a great day...I'm absolutely shattered now though. Nice to meet you Steve, thanks for the lovely breakfast 8) and was also great to finally meet Hollie and see her beaut of a car!! Glad you all got home safely...roll on the next meet 




























Hollies TT:


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

was a very good day  i did not take any pictures at all


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Tired! I got back home, cup of tea and apple, then did my longest run so far of 7.2 miles in training for the Bristol Half Marathon on 30th September! If you can spare a penny, please sponsor me as I'll be running for Cats Protection in a cat suit! 
http://www.justgiving.com/richard-peirce


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... a great show made better with great company- it was a pleasure meeting you all guys! ... thanks for the kind words Rich (even if you have now got me on the lookout for some QS recaros- although I will comfort myself knowing that you have all that claying to do between now and your trip to the Ring!) ...
> ... Hope you all had safe journeys home and thanks again ...


lol you know it makes sense, and they even came with blue backs in the Blue/Black QS. The clay will wait til my return, I won't have time before I go this week


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good to hear you had a good day! Definitely one I will return to next year. Looking forward to Players 

Here are some of my pics from Saturday. Hope you like!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631375627170/


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

far too many pics to upload so here's a link to my photobucket!

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/ ... 1QQtppZZ20


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Was a great day and was good to meet all that attended. (Mr Aitp)


----------



## sumpscraper (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks olds_cool nice pics off mine


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

cal1470 said:


> Was a great day and was good to meet all that attended. (Mr Aitp)


... when you say Mr Aitp, do you mean Mr Aitp 2013? ...
:wink: :wink: :wink:

... thanks for the tip-off about the jerk chicken by the way! ...


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> cal1470 said:
> 
> 
> > Was a great day and was good to meet all that attended. (Mr Aitp)
> ...


Yes he does :lol: . We're all camping next year too 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Yes he does :lol: . We're all camping next year too 8)


... that's settled it then- if we're camping he _*has*_ to organise it now! ...


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

They should make picking on the small guy illegal


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL!!! that's settled than mate, you're doing 2013


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally got round to uploading some of my pics from this:

























More viewable here: http://photobucket.com/edition38-020912


----------



## marvllous76 (Jun 8, 2011)

Went there on the Sunday, great weather didn't see any of your cars on the car park looks like you had a great time. Will be at Players if I get Operation Squeaky Arse sorted. She sounds like an Old bed


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

marvllous76 said:


> Went there on the Sunday, great weather didn't see any of your cars on the car park looks like you had a great time. Will be at Players if I get Operation Squeaky Arse sorted. She sounds like an Old bed


... I think most who have posted on this thread are hoping to make it to Players next weekend- keep an eye on the Players thread in the events section as I think there is a plan to get as many TT's to meet up 5 mins from North Weald and cruise down together ...
 
(P.S:- Sorry to hear about your squeaky arse, I hope it gets better soon.)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Never realised there was a TT convoy to edition!

Mine was the V6 TTY there all weekend.

Thanks for the pics. I'll remember for next year :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... yeah, we saw your car at Edition Neil- looked good, and the QS rims in black looked great! ...
... early days yet- but I think we'll try and organise it again for next year ... who knows- we might even do it for Early Edition if there's enough interest and numbers ...
  
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks bro.

It's not bad, need's more lows!

I'll be at edition with my local club once again (camping) plus we're probably gonna be at early edition too. So i'll keep my spuds peeled.


----------

